# Studying the Bible



## Christoffer (Apr 29, 2011)

How do you study the Bible?

One can easily start to feel resignation. There is so much material available. Systematic theologies, commentaries, stuff on the internet etc.

Like most people I have limited time in the evenings and I don't want to spend too much time in other works besides the Bible.

I suppose this is true for many of you that have jobs and family. How do you set up your time in the Bible? Do you for example read with certain questions in your mind?

And what do you consider to be essential "non-Bible" tools?


----------



## torstar (Apr 29, 2011)

This plan has been very helpful over the past 3 years. A commitment to this will get you through the entire Bible, including passages you might not make it through without this commitment. For days when it is too much, I split it over 2 days with 1-4 and 5-10.

Professor Horner’s Bible Reading Plan « Pastor Brett Maragni

Also, John MacArthur's recommendation on the matter was helpful.

http://www.gty.org/Resources/Sermon...-Bible-Interpretation?q=how+to+read+the+bible

In a nutshell, chose an Epistle and read it daily for a month, enjoying the progression of knowledge that will occur for you.

For May I will read Colossians daily, a printout of the NKJV, KJV, ESV, and ASV abreast taking up 12 pages from my basic Quickverse program. Hop to a different version each day and continue with the process active for a few years now. 

And yes, this will take years and years to get your bearings, a good spending of your leisure time for anywhere starting today to another 80 years in this temporal body.

I don't think there is a plan B.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 29, 2011)

Over the years, I've generally moved between studying NT and OT books, guided often by a sense of not being as familiar with a book as I should be. Other times, it is a particular interest and/or theological work that I'm reading. Right now, I am going to follow along as our pastor preaches through the gospel of John -- during the week I've been carefully reading the text and seeing how it relates to relevant scriptures, this week Genesis 1 in particular. In the evening, I've been privately praying through the Psalms that we have been reading during family worship.

The most useful resources for me are the cross-reference verses given in my Bible so the text may be interpreted in light of other scripture.

Time? I've had to really work through some issues of priorities. Yes my coffee and newspaper in the morning are a favorite treat, but if I don't use that time to get into the scriptures, the kids will get up and I won't have another chance until after they've gone to bed. Same with that time right after they go to bed -- I want to relax with something mindless, but it is a crucial opportunity for scripture and prayer.


----------



## Osage Bluestem (Apr 29, 2011)

I like to study through whole books at a time. I highlight key points of interest and follow up on them in comentaries, other versions, study notes, and language study tools for word studies. When I'm done with a book I put a mark beside it in the table of contents. Hopefully one day I'll have marks beside all of the books in all of the translations I have.

I like to begin a study through the whole bible by starting off with the historical spine of the bible in chronological order and then branching out from there.

Genesis, Exodus, Numbers, Joshua, Judges, 1&2 Samuel, 1&2 Kings, Ezra, Nehemiah, Luke, Acts. 

Those 13 books form the chronological historical spine of the bible and all other books were written during the approximate timeline of one of those books. So it's good to then go back and read the, law, prophets, literature, and epistles while referencing the historical time frame and circumstances they were written under that is fresh in your mind.


----------



## pepper (May 9, 2011)

My friend, do not let the size of the task scare you away. You have a lifetime to study. So learn to enjoy it. Remember that God has progressively revealed redemption in the Scriptures. Genesis to Revelations is like a beautiful flower that unfolds before your eyes. There are many helpful books avalible. Also remember that God has given pastor/teachers in your local church to help you along. Use them.


----------

